# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Michael Clarke Duncan

## dannypefc1878

Just heard the sad news about the passing away of Michael Clarke Duncan. Great actor, seemed like a true gent loved him in the Green Mile. Does anybody know if he was on steroids , he was huge and seemed to have really low body fat! Before anyone kicks off I'm not suggesting his death was steroid related, he could have had a congenital heart problem, there was a soccer player in England called Fabrice MUamba, insanely fit bf about 6% massive heart attack on the field, only survive because one of the fans in the crowd was a specialist consultant cardiologist. He almost died , career over, congenitally weak heart. I was just wondering
On peoples views as to weather Michael Clark Duncan used steroids to improve his impressive physique?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Razor has a thread going on this.

----------

